# Goats being lazy



## Shybusch (Sep 19, 2016)

I got 3 Pygmy goats this weekend. They are our first goats. They are being lazy. They are not going outside the barn to eat on their own despite having a couple acres of foliage, scrub, and brush to eat. They just want to stay in the barn eating hay. We are feeding them only 1/2 of a large scoop of pellets twice a day. 

The person we got them from said One of the females was rather unhealthy. She was malnourished from milking her baby too long. The other female is probably pregnant. The male is healthy and stinky. I am concerned about them getting the nutrients they need due to their lack of foraging. Any suggestions?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

A doe shouldn't be malnourished from nursing a single kid. If she was malnourished, it would have something to do with what she was fed. 

What do their hooves look like? Could you post pictures?

Pull down their lower inner eyelids and check the color in there. It should be deep pink to red. 

Do they have firm round berries? Or are they scouring or clumpy poo?

Are their coats rough and discolored or shiny and soft?

It would be good if you could take a fecal sample to a vet's to see if they have parasites.

Do they have round and protruding stomachs at the end of the day? 

Are you giving them free choice loose minerals?

If all of those issues are taken care of, you can take away the hay and only give it to them at night. That way they are forced to go and explore for food, but don't go too hungry. 

Please consider taking the buck away from the does and getting him a wether companion or selling him. If he is in with the does all the time, they are bred back to back, their doelings are bred too early and due to the stress of having a buck chasing them, they are more likely to miscarry.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In addition to all of the fantastic considerations above - did they have any pasture or forage at their previous home? They may just be unaccustomed to browsing. And also, how much are you out with them or watching them? It's typical for goats to graze several hours in late morning and then be laying down ruminating by afternoon. Perhaps you are missing it if you leave home during the day. 

A health concern is much more likely than "laziness"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They may also be scared. An enclosed space is much more safe than the unknown outdoors. I agree with the possible health concerns.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes that's right, they feel more secure in a small space. Give them time in addition to the other excellent suggestions.
And get that buck fixed asap unless he has papers & outstanding lines.
A doe might get a little run down feeding kids but if she is skin & bones yes she will need a fecal to determine what worn load as well as good loose minerals with plenty of copper.


----------

